# Goat Car Ride!



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

While I was feeding this morning- Aiden was playing in the goat pen with his little car (he doesn't ride in it- just pushes it everywhere!! :ROFL: ) well as we were finishing up I realized he left it in the goat pen, and the junior's were having a go of it!










Hmmm if I could just figure out a way in here.......










Ah HAH! That's how it's done!










Heyyy- we want in too!

Silly goats- everyday they remind me why I just LOVE them


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is adorable...looks like they're having a good time with that! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: too funny :greengrin:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Too cute! Better hide your car keys -- that might be next!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Is that Pay Day driving?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Haha yes

The black is Morelle
the belted buckskin is Messina
the buckskin with little white is Soleil (Jean Lucs littermate!)
and the chocolate buckskin is Gertrude


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

She's looking good.  I thought that was Jean Luc sister but I wasn't sure. Will need to keep me updated on how her udder looks. :thumb:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: Haha!!! That was priceless!!! Hilariously cute!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Those are adorable pics and goats!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Cutest pics I've ever seen.....goats are the best, their antics always make me laugh! If your having a bad day just go spend some time watching goats! 

I just wish my guys would step foot out in the snow! Mine are such barn babies once the snow starts falling......hubby says it's because they have too big an indoor pen....they can play inside, so why go outside!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

:ROFL: Those pics just gave me the best laugh of the day!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

How cute thanks for sharing!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How CUTE!!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Very cute, and very beautiful goats.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

way too cute!!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

all you need now is a dog or goat harnessed to it pulling it around :laugh:


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

:ROFL: How cute !!! You need a bigger car.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

very funny pictures :ROFL: 
Suellen


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

So adorable! Those "Little Tykes" plastic houses, slides, etc. make such great goat playground equipment!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I know! Haha! We have a bunch in there and thats usually where Aiden can be found (two next month) I used to laugh when he was a baby and said " look when he gets a little older all we have to do is close him in the goat pen" 
sure enough!!!!


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

The Little Tykes stuff is mostly for the "kids" but it is funny how as adults they still 'try' to use it. It is pretty funny watching an adult Boer doe try to slide!


----------

